# I received a gift



## mmayo (Oct 19, 2020)

The photo shows a nice chunk of maple burl given to me from a stained glass artist friend. I was thinking bottle stoppers with a chunk of this at the bottle. I have never cast a thing so my idea is to try liquid diamonds or something else WITHOUT buying a huge pressure/vacuum pot and the associated expense.

Dumb?  Ideas or collaboration possibilities?

Thanks


----------



## Larryreitz (Oct 19, 2020)

Great find.  You will get lots of good stuff out of it.  Pens or bottle stoppers made from it should be popular with your customers.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Oct 19, 2020)

I’ve used different types of resin over the years. Although with some a pressure pot isn’t required I think it makes a clearer-better blank. You might want to play with the resin before using a nice piece of wood that way you can see what you might end up with. Unless you just want to do it yourself you might get someone to cast it for you.


----------



## PenPal (Oct 20, 2020)

My one suggestion is to slice through the highest part and make a pen box with two slices.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## PenPal (Oct 20, 2020)

Recent find in the shop cut in half reminded me of that box I made forever ago I intend to use magnets instead of post hinges I detest. In my experience with untold numbers of burl slices like yours you never know until you open them. Regards Peter.


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 24, 2020)

Alumilite clear cast resin can be mixed slowly and easily with few bubbles. If you take your time mixing it and pouring it, it should minimize the bubbles.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## JoeCallahan (Oct 25, 2020)

mmayo said:


> The photo shows a nice chunk of maple burl given to me from a stained glass artist friend. I was thinking bottle stoppers with a chunk of this at the bottle. I have never cast a thing so my idea is to try liquid diamonds or something else WITHOUT buying a huge pressure/vacuum pot and the associated expense.
> 
> Dumb?  Ideas or collaboration possibilities?
> 
> Thanks


If you're gonna do it yourself without a pressure pot, I think you're on the right track with Liquid Diamonds. But if you're looking to do a collaboration, there are plenty of casters like myself that would be more than happy to help you out.


----------

